# Repeatedly stuck in downward facing dog position?



## kyartz (Jun 17, 2004)

My DD is 11 months and has recently been going into a downward facing dog position and then gets stuck. Does this sound familiar to anyone? We've been verbally encouraging her to work it out and she normally gets herself out of it (although seems distressed about it) but sometimes she gets really stuck and needs our help, at which point she's upset and scared. However, in 10 minutes or less, back she goes. ???

Is this a precursor to standing up? One of DH's workmates said that his DD was doing the same thing and that it was associated with learning to stand.

The other thing is that she is now eating adult food a lot, but goes through stages where she poops a lot in one day (like today) and not much throughout the week. Her bum is red and irritated from all the pooping and this may have something to do with stiffening the legs and getting upset. She did that in the bath tonight when she passed some gas -same thing - stiffened legs, arms waving in great upset, crying hard. Poor sweetie. Maybe it's a pre-standing but also a sore bum thing...any thoughts?

Thanks in advance for your advice/suggestions.


----------



## karlin (Apr 8, 2004)

My DS did that all the time, though didn't have too much trouble wiggling out of it. Yeah, it's a standing thing...he'd try to nurse in that position...in fact he still does sometimes...lol.


----------



## yoga (May 1, 2002)

What is she eating, solids-wise? It sounds to me like she's having digestion issues.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 15, 2006)

My ds, 12 months, does that too...lol...but he's been standing and walking for a while...I just write most of the weird things he does off as a sensory/body/equilibrium experiment of some sort...My theory is that in toddlerhood they learn about all the interesting things they can do with their body...like yoga...lol..


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

At about 11 months, my DD would do the exact same thing. She was an early walker at 9 3/4 months so I can't attribute it to learning to walk. That was the time when her proportions were just right to bend like that.

It is so neat watching them learn how to use their bodies. Wait until she learns to walk and then figures out that she can stoop, squat, walk backwards, hop... it's all hysterically cute to me!

I think the red bum issue is separate. My DD only gets that when she is sensitive to something. Until recently, citrus fruits and tomatoes would do it to her. Eliminate a few of the new foods and see if you can identify the culprit. Good luck!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

my 14 month old loves downward facing dog
my hubby and i do too!
she does it often, both before and after she learned to walk.
she doesn't get stuck
but sometimes she does fall over trying to get out of it and that might scare her a little
that just might be your child's personality
some people naturally enjoy taking risks more than others, YKWIM?
any way my babe does the same poop thing too.....
i try to pin point the exact cause and ithink it varies and combines often
but this is what i have connected with the poop all day-diaper rash days:
citrus foods/juice
TEETHING (i SWEAR TO GOD)
emotional changes/stress/travel
body detox due to fighting off illness
"growing pains" sometimes she just goes through alot in one day you know
good luck
let you baby do diaper free as much as possible
i have found that poops are pretty easy to catch and get her to the potty in time for
give you babe lots of water
do you cloth diaper?


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

Downward facing dog is one of the positions my son does in what we call the "poop dance." He gets into it and then bends and straightens his legs like he's trying to bounce the poo out. I would estimate that he actually poos in that position about 50% of the time.

He started doing it at about 8 months--it's how he learned to get into a seated position on his own. Now he often gets into that position to see how the world looks upside-down between his legs.


----------

